# Would like to try wade fishing...a question



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

I see waders that have boots and waders that come with what looks like "socks".
Should I get the waders with the socks and use ray guards with them?:question


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Stocking foot neopreme waders, reef walker boots or booties with ray guards.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Either. Ray guards can fit over the boots just like the fit over the stocking foot with separate boot. Warmer temps, ditch the waders but keep the guards.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Personal preference. Boot foot waders are easier to get on and off and usually more comfortable, but aren't near as secure as stocking foot waders with lace up boots. My general rule, boot foot for hunting unless its gonna be in heavy mud, fishing are always stocking foot.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

My advice would be to wait on buying waders.. Wait till the water warms up and wet wade just to see if you really want to start.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

zthomas18 said:


> My advice would be to wait on buying waders.. Wait till the water warms up and wet wade just to see if you really want to start.


 ^^^X2^^^


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

Stocking-foot waders with boots over them is the best. If you wear out the soles on boot-foot waders then you have to replace the whole thing, if you have separate boots then you can replace just them. The stocking foot waders with boots over them are way more comfortable too and last a lot longer from what I have experienced. Both my boot foot waders separated at the boot seam. I have simms waders with forever last boots. I went for the cheaper boot because I wade around a lot of shell and rock. I would rather the cheap ones get cut up and tore up than nice ones.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

X 2 on shoalnuff and zthomas---
i would use a wade boot acad has some for 20 bucks--and some ray guards --

i saw a guy last year that used a plastic pair of snake guard--he said he bought them a yard sale for 5 dollars--

Start cheap--Good equipment is nice but you do not have to spend a ton of cash to fish----my dad caught tons of nice trout on Zebco 33


----------

